# What are you reading/have read lately?



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been alternating between Xanth, Discworld and the Betsy, Queen of Vampires series.

What have you guys been reading lately? Any recommendations for someone who likes high fantasy and REAL vampire books? God I hate Twilight. My 11 year old sister is a squealing Twilight fangirl. Depressing. She won't read the books though. Only watch the movies. She wants ME to read the books for her.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Various Dilbert comic book collections.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to read those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my mom owned a bunch of them. They got lost in our last move though...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 8, 2010)

Currently reading Titus Groan by Mervyn Peake. Good old DSLibris.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 8, 2010)

The dead zone
kick ass


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Hm. I dont think ive heard of that one


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)

finally catching up on some Shannara, currently the Voyage Trilogy.


----------



## foxgrey (Jun 12, 2010)

Just finished "The Awakened Mage" by Karen Miller. Its part 2 of "The Innocent Mage". Good books if you like fantasy.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 12, 2010)

Currently starting on The Sword of Truth series. Going to start The Belgariad after that.


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 12, 2010)

The Gormenghast Trilogy by Mervyn Peake.

Excellent books, and I would recommend to anybody who enjoys a character driven plot and very descriptive, poetic writing.


----------



## BionicC (Jun 13, 2010)

Just finished Dara O Briain's "Tickling the English" and about to move onto Armando Iannucci's "The Audacity of Hype"


----------



## Cermage (Jun 13, 2010)

Juggling 2 Books right now. 

Tom Holt - May contain Traces of Magic 
Simon R Green - Nightingale's lament

both urban fantasy, though nothing great so far, the first book in the nightside series by simon green was decent though.


----------



## monkat (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been reading Myth & Knowing, and whatever the title of my Western Civilization textbook is. Yeah.  T_T...

I don't usually read for fun, though. When I'm not in school, I will read something in foreign languages (right now I'm reading Romans et conts by Voltaire), just to keep  up with it


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 13, 2010)

Read the following books from the Ender's Game series a few weeks back:
Ender's Game
Speaker for the Dead
Xenocide
Children of the Mind

CotM was MINDBLOWING.
Also, if light novels count, i am reading the translated version of the Haruhi novels.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2010)

Childhood's End by Arthur C. Clarke.

Good Sci-Fi.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2010)

Wizard of Mars was the last book I read. (Young Wizard series > Harry Potter. ;P) Currently reading the Tale-tellers by Nancy Huston.


----------



## haohmaru6 (Jun 13, 2010)

I finished reading Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book One: The Lightning Thief recently, and am about halfway through the second book, The Sea of Monsters. I am enjoying them actually quite a bit more than the few Harry Potters that I have read.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

I am still "reading" Swiss Family Robinson for my PACE.




I am not even near to the 20th chapter!


----------



## grubbymitts (Jun 13, 2010)

69 things to do with a dead princess by Stewart Home and The girl who played with fire by Steig Larsson.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 15, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Childhood's End by Arthur C. Clarke.
> 
> Good Sci-Fi.


Great book but I couldn't read it more than once...did you know that Infinite Space DS is supposedly loosely based on/inspired by themes from Childhood's End?


----------



## Defiance (Jun 16, 2010)

Currently reading _3001: The Final Odyssey_ by Clarke..  Once I'm done with that I may move on to what Domination is reading, or perhaps _Rendezvous with Rama_.  I should probably start my summer reading as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and this is my "leet" post count with no edit!


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 16, 2010)

Reading my new Washing machine manual


----------



## Javacat (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been trying to read the latest Discworld book (Unseen Academicals), but finding it pretty hard to read it. It's about football, which is an instant putoff for me (boooooooooooooooooooooooooooring). Unfortunately the actual writing is also severely lacking in quality and I'm afraid to see it could be Terrys worst book so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a shame as I've loved his last few books and think the recent Moist von Lipwig character has been awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll force my through this book though, and will just hope that the next one is a faaaaaaaaaar greater improvement.


I'm also in the process of reading the complete works of Edger Alan Poe, which are pretty awesome! It's hard to believe some of the stuff was written so long ago.


It's a few months since I finished it, but another recent book I've read is Lud-in-the-Mist. It's an awesome fantasy book. It's pre-Tolkien and as such is missing the generic settings that his books created, which most other fantasy novels have since cloned and overused. It's just a shame that the author didn't write more stuff


----------



## wicked-MF (Jun 17, 2010)

just finished "I am Legend" by Richard Matheson
super interesting...i was like never wanting an end in this book^^


----------



## berlinka (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate reading. I can't concentrate very well. I even get distracted multiple times while playing fast paced action games. 

But I have two Beatles books I (try to) read right now: Shout! a biografie by Philip Norman and Revolution in the head by Ian McDonald.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

the martyr of the catacombs.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm reading It


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 20, 2010)

percy jackson books (so cool)


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

El Filibusterismo (The Reign of Greed)
School forced me to read it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

uhh... some comics?


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 20, 2010)

Finished "The Alchemist" by Paulo Coelho last week. Now I'm debating what I should pull off my shelf and start reading.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 20, 2010)

Currently underway

Winds of Dune
The Ragged Rugged Warriors (WW2 Pacific airwar)
East of Chosin (Korean war)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm in Discworld book 12 now "Witches Abroad"


----------



## Michishige (Jun 23, 2010)

Currently reading '1984' by George Orwell.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 25, 2010)

Reading the Da vinci code then going to start reading the who;e Agatha Christie series.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 25, 2010)

My school is making me read To Kill a Mockingbird, but I heard it was good so I should get to it.

I guess since it's about reading, I'm also reading Narcissu 2nd Side since it was translated a bit back.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, people here really like fantasy books. I'm reading The Long Walk by Stephen King, but I plan to read some more.
To Read List:
- A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks
- The Last Templar by Raymond Khoury
- Rage by Stephen King
- The Pearl by John Steinbeck (for school)
- The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks
- Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire
- The Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux
- Romeo and Juliet (Idiot's Version) by William Shakespeare (seriously, I cannot read the normal one)


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just finished re reading Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## pitman (Jun 29, 2010)

And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm reading "The Winner Stands Alone by Paolo Coelho". Great book.


----------



## spruced (Jul 1, 2010)

I just finished the Millennium Trilogy by Stieg Larsson, and am now reading Tom Sawyer and It's Kind of a Funny Story, by Ned Vizzini.  Seems like it'll be a good book.


----------



## Goli (Jul 1, 2010)

The Love of The Last Tycoon, by Francis Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 1, 2010)

I just finished the Ranger's Apprentice series by John Flanagan which followed the Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm rereading A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court by Twain. Really amusing if you want to imagine Camelot would have been like with dynamite.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

On the graphic novel end of things i've been rereading Watchmen (because it's just damned good), the first two Preacher trades (because i can't afford any more of them.... want Want WANT) and the first trade of The Boys (same as last reason... and also the "want..." thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

(ok, these are audio books. I'm a graphic designer with a busy life outside of work. I listen at work. It's fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
On the Book end:
American Gods (stunning)
Ender's Game
Ender's Shadow (i loves me the Bean)
Snow Crash
Haunted
Fight Club

To Read:
Hitchhiker's Guide
Good Omens
And just shy of a metric fuck-ton of David Sedaris (i got his pack for cheap on Audible a bit back)

Audible is wonderful for my life


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm currently re-reading the Red Dwarf Novels : 

Infinity welcomes careful drivers 
Better than life 
Last Human
Backwards 

Now the first two books are utter classics sadly the last 2 seem to be lacking in different ways as they were written after doug and rob desolved their writing partnership and went their ways. 

Last Human for me always seemed to be very dark and lack the humor, while Backwards lacked seriousness and focus 

still a agreat series to read tho. Also check out colony by rob grant ... classic .


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

Well. I'm reading the Kiddy version of Anne of Green Gables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it has big fonts and some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont like the original version.
I also just finished Martyr of the catacombs


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 5, 2010)

Currently I'm reading the Discworld and The Wheel of Time series. And I must say I really enjoy them~! Thinking about maybe buying the Vampire Diaries series this week.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2010)

I've just downloaded an ebook reader app on my HTC Legend and startrd reading some stuff. Namely Charles Darwin's *On the Origin of Species* and Karl Marx's *Manifesto of the Communist Party*.

Also reading on paper, just started on *Oryx and Crake* by Margaret Atwood

Not much time though, exam week.


----------



## Jax (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm currently reading Y: The Last Man.


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

The Tudor Housewife by Alison Sim. Recently finished up Price of Honor by Jan Goodwin. I love non-fiction, particularly history and science, so I'm in heaven with the library privileges at the university I work for.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 16, 2010)

for school -__-
I'm reading Heidi by Johanna Spyri


----------



## Daizu (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been reading Death Note The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases. It's very interesting, in my opinion. There are tons better out there, but I personally really enjoy it. After that I might read the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo or something.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm reading Eclipse and omg its soooooo awesome!

j/k

I'm half way through Malcom X's autbio' 
interesting man.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 18, 2010)

i havent been reading much lately. the last book i read was the last exit to brooklyn, but i cant count the times ive even read that book anyways.

hopefully when the fall semester comes and im out of the house ill start reading again (i have to anyways i have a lit class, a lit class with good books too!) hah


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jul 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I've been reading Myth & Knowing, and whatever the title of my Western Civilization textbook is. Yeah.  T_T...
> 
> I don't usually read for fun, though. When I'm not in school, I will read something in foreign languages (right now I'm reading Romans et conts by Voltaire), just to keep  up with it



Isn't knowing by robin parrish? I swear I've read that book, I just can't remember....


----------



## mk123a (Jul 21, 2010)

Finished reading crimson labyrinth -- reminds me of battle royale.   Going to read Brave Story by Miyuki Miyabe


----------



## Overman1977 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Neverending Story by Michael Ende.............FANTASTIC!

If read carefully, plenty of theories on logic and philosophy...1 more chapter till I'm done.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2010)

At present I am reading Mass Effect:Ascension, a Tom Holt omnibus, and I'll be visiting the library tomorrow to get something else.

I'm also writing about a dozen projects, the fans are bombarding me with emails for a new chapter 'cause I kinda left them on a cliffhanger with the last upload


----------



## KidIce (Jul 21, 2010)

*The 1000 Nights and 1 Night*

3/4 of the way through volume 3 of 4. Translated by Mardus & Mathers or something... They swear it's the most accurate English traslation you'll find, I haven't a clue if there is any truth to their claims. If someone (preferably that's read it in Arabic and English and thus actually has a clue) has a better translation I'd probably be willing to give it a shot.
*
Below the Root*

Just started about half way through. I'd probably finish it in a night after work if I'd stop reading/posting on GBAtemp and playing video games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh yeah, and *Maureen Birnbaum, Barbarian Swordsperson* is sitting on my toilet's tank... I read that once or twice a day depending on how much fiber I've had.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm reading Tales of the Otori, an awesome book about a boy who lives in a hidden village in the mountains, when suddenly, a rival clan attacks and kills everyone, except him who manages to escape. He is saved by a noble from the Otori clan. After that, he decides to give his life to the Otori, and to kill the one who orchestered the attack of his village.

A story of vengeance, loyalty, love and *NINJAS POWERS !!!*


----------



## Falcon27252 (Aug 4, 2010)

A Series of Unfortunate Events-The Penultimate Peril.


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 4, 2010)

Summer reading for school:

*Mandatory *
They Poured Fire on Us from the Sky by Benson and Alepho Deng and Benjamin Ajak (actually kinda liked it but it was so confusing with all the names of family and cities etc)
No Exit by Jean Paul Sarthe (play, don't like herp derp I'm dead herp derp how could you have made him suicide)

*Own choice (I still had to read a book, just that I could pick whatever book was a bestseller in 2009 or 2010)*
American on Purpose by Craig Ferguson (liked it a lot, he has a very interesting life)

I don't think that I have actually read a novel just for fun since the last A Series of Unfortunate Events came out in like 6th grade (I'm in 10th now)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2010)

i've barely touched my hardcover 1000+ page copy of Under the Dome coz of my AK2i, but before that, i finished Different Seasons, Dark Tower 6, The Mist, etc (in case you don't follow, i worship Stephen King's novels, lolz)


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm reading The Alchemyst right now, and so far it's excellent.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 7, 2010)

KidIce said:
			
		

> *The 1000 Nights and 1 Night*
> 
> 3/4 of the way through volume 3 of 4. Translated by Mardus & Mathers or something... They swear it's the most accurate English traslation you'll find, I haven't a clue if there is any truth to their claims. If someone (preferably that's read it in Arabic and English and thus actually has a clue) has a better translation I'd probably be willing to give it a shot.
> *
> ...



HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!

There's a book of below the root? OH MY GOD!! Where did you get it? Is it based or inspired by the old pc game?


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 7, 2010)

The Mass Effect novels and I must say they are not too bad at all.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 9, 2010)

Reading the Harry Potter series for summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm now at the Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 10, 2010)

just added Just After Sunset, The Dead Zone (Stephen King) Timeline, Disclosure, Pirate Latitudes (Michael Crichton) and Horns (Joe Hill) to my massive sci-fi/horror collection. whew. gonna be a lot of reading for days to come. it kinda distracts me from my DSi sometimes.


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2010)

Mark Z Danielewski - House of Leaves
Steven Hall - Raw Shark Texts
Tad Williams - Otherland (4 books)

enough said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best books ever


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 12, 2010)

Finished:

Let The Right One In
the whole Saga of Darren Shan
Bleachers (John Grisham)
Trapped (Jack Kilborn)
Pirate Latitudes
Disclosure

etc.
Keep reading guys!


----------



## pitman (Nov 12, 2010)

I have 32 audio books of Terry Pratchet's Discworld and already on the 4th one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 12, 2010)

The Street Lawyer
Just After Sunset
Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West
Michael Jackson: The Madness, The Magic, The Whole Story


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm gonna start reading Stephen King's It soon...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 12, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start reading Stephen King's It soon...



I recommend It also. It's an excellent book, and very creepy. Have you read The Shining and Carrie yet? They are probably the essential Stephen King novels.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both are on my wishlist... I have just started to get into his books


----------



## Domination (Nov 12, 2010)

Read:
Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx
Confessions of an Economic Hit Man by John Perkins

Reading:
The Shock Doctrine by Naomi Klein
The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins
The Grand Design by Stephen Hawking

Reading more of the informative kind now, or whatever you call them, I'm gonna read more novels after this though.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 12, 2010)

All i read is manga.
would recommend Fairy Tail/Naruto/Bleach


----------



## Y05h1 (Nov 12, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> All i read is manga.
> would recommend Fairy Tail/Naruto/Bleach



W-What!!!
These are obviously big-shot manga's you are leaving. BUT YOU LEFT OUT ONE PIECE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really. If it's any of the big ones, then One Piece is, without a question, the best of the bunch. Best story, best characters, best artwork, best everything (seriously, something like Naruto? I wouldn't call it good art. And Bleach is damn slow. And Fairy Tail is a wannabe, plus the 'morals' in it make me cringe...)
As a rare exception, I would say the Naruto anime is better than the Manga. Mainly because the art in the Anime is cleaner + better. But of course it suffers from the usual issues, such as a preposterous number of filler episodes...
/Rant end.

(Try reading Berserk if you want a great Manga. Warning: Mature)

I haven't read any books in a while, truth be told. I'm thinking of getting the next revision of the iPad though, and getting back into reading.

Recently I re-read the comic book series 'Bone'. One of my favourites, I highly recommend it to anyone (gender, age, whatever, this is something that everyone should be able to appreciate/enjoy). Mmm, and some months back, I read the Scott Pilgrim comics. I haven't seen the recently released movie, so I can't give a comparison, but I loved the comic.

That'll be all for now.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

The Phenoix Wright Mangas and Vampire's Portrait


----------



## raulpica (Nov 12, 2010)

The Sherlock Holmes' series. Really amazing. I'm on the last book, now.


----------



## cosmiccow (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm on the last pages of Terry Pratchett's Unseen Academicals right now. It was pretty nice, although I expected he would go off more about soccer. Then again, I'm not a big soccer fan, so that's alright.

I've read a few other Discworld books as well and I'm always coming back happily. But I think they would be even funnier if my english was better. Man, Pratchett knows all the adjectives the english language has to offer - and when that's still not enough he makes up his own.

Before I read Jeffery Deavers Bone Collector. That was a great thrilling ride. And now I don't know if I should watch the movie, for it could destroy the book...

Btw. Color of Magic was a good movie. It left some stuff from the books out - obviously - but I thought it was really well done.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The Phenoix Wright Mangas and Vampire's Portrait



Phoenix Wright Manges???? When did this happen???


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty good, it's an interesting criticism of theism, with many reasonable explanations(though this is kinda subjective) and Dawkins is a pretty good writer as well.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were mangas before they started to become a video game series


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2010)

*Currently Reading:*

1) The Heroes Of Olympus Series (on 1st book)

2) The Ranger's Apprentice Series (on 3rd book)

3) Artemis Fowl Series (on 7th book)

*Finished Reading:* 

1) Percy Jackson Series


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

Christians with Courage by Ruth Johnson Jay






inb4agnostics


----------



## keine (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

Deathly Hallows? Are you a Harry Potter fan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looked at the filename and it said Deathly Hallows symbol


----------



## keine (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess? Just kinda fun to follow along with. New movie this weekend, well, at least in the US. :|


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 13, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. The whole thread is about telling people what you are reading, not to judge other tempers' tastes in reading material. So learn some manners and shut the hell up!


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

I just read Who Fears Death by Nnedi Okorafor, a brutal and awesome coming-of-age story about a young sorceress whose mother - from the slave class - was raped by the ruling class, creating an Ewu child, making her hated by huge chunks of the African population.  Oh, and it's set in the non-specific future, and technology plays an excellently crafted background role to the plight of a young girl who's hated for everything she is (and isn't.)  It was super intense, gorgeously crafted, and incredibly creative.

My other book - I tend to have two or three books going at the same time, at least one fiction and one non-fiction - is My Life As a 10-Year Old Boy by Nancy Cartwright, the voice of Bart Simpson.  It's about her experiences on the Simpsons, and general ruminations on animation in America and her lifetime.

Next up is Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins, which I'm looking forward to immensely.  Hunger Games and Catching Fire, as well as her kids book series Gregor the Overlander, are fucking super.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should do my research...


----------



## exangel (Nov 13, 2010)

Currently re-reading:
* _The Stand Unabridged/Uncut_ by Stephen King (I haven't read a lot of King's stuff, aside from this all that comes to mind is The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon and seeing a few film adaptations of other works.)
* _Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson (I utterly love this book in ways I can't begin to describe in a manner appropriate for this thread. But it's been about 5-6 years since I read it.)

Currently reading/queued to read:
* _The Physics of the Impossible_ by Michio Kaku (Scanned a bit of it, hoping that watching all kinds of his presentations on Youtube haven't ruined the book for me, but I will find out when I finish the Stand)
* _The Grand Design_ by Stephen Hawking (Bought it in September but I kind of wanted to read The History of the Universe first)
* _Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson (Had it sitting in a box for 5 years and recently rediscovered it, and can't remember if I even read any of it at all when I bought it.)

Recently read:
* _The Diamond Age_ by Neal Stephenson (absolutely freaking extraordinary, I don't know why I never got past the first chapter when I first got the book 5 years ago..)
* _Timeline_ by Michael Crichton (really awesome, I read most of his books when I was a preteen and the love of Andromeda Strain was why I checked out The Stand Uncut the first time.  Timeline is quite a ride and I don't remember any other book where Crichton explicitly did time travel as the plot.  This work was really an indulgence to me as it takes a lot of skill, talent, and research to write a believable and gripping time travel plot, and I already always loved Crichton's style.)
* _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson (I saw the film fairly recently after reading the book, and it was pretty good, but I am always more curious about how much has to be left out of screenplays to adapt novels, and the film is still a very long feature compared to most american-produced novel adaptations)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a One Piece fan boy to me
I don't read One Piece but i watch the anime (just started a few weeks ago and i'm still pretty far behind) 
I would have included One Piece but i don't/haven't read it yet
as for Naruto, good art?!? i mostly read manga for a good story/excitement and Naruto seems to be fulfilling it's task of having a really good story. (apart from the gayness that naruto wants to do to sasuke)
Bleach on the other hand, too slow? What do you mean by that? Bleach doesn't have a strong story but i always like a good fight and it's got the most awesome characters i've ever seen in an anime/manga. If it's art you're looking for bleach got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NO WAY DID YOU CALL FAIRY TAIL A WANNABE!!!!!!! GHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

I happen to enjoy Fairy Tail more than any other manga. Fairy Tail is the only manga that i have read and gives me chills every 2-3 chapters. Great story, lots of excitement. What's there to hate in Fairy Tail?

I will try your Berserk, i am always open to great manga.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 14, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

>


BAHH cause of you I want to read it again.. But im scared I might be tired of reading it!

That is the Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows sign.. right?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 14, 2010)

Finished:
Six Suspects (written by the author of Q&A, aka Slumdog Millionaire)
Outliers

Reading:
The Lost Hero
The Tipping Point


----------



## basher11 (Nov 14, 2010)

one piece


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 14, 2010)

I read in-game text and subtitles and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really like reading, I would rather watch a movie so I don't have to read all the time and you have music and voices with it


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 14, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> keine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The cloak, the stone and the wand. The sign of the Deathly Hallows and the 3 brothers (darn, I forgot their names)


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2010)

_Cryoburn_, the latest title in the Vorkosigan saga by Lois McMaster Bujold. It's fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 14, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Things Fall Apart (for school)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 14, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Scott Pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I've been reading Scott Pilgrim and TFA for school too recently.


----------



## Y05h1 (Nov 20, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a One Piece fan boy to me
> I don't read One Piece but i watch the anime (just started a few weeks ago and i'm still pretty far behind)
> I would have included One Piece but i don't/haven't read it yet
> as for Naruto, good art?!? i mostly read manga for a good story/excitement and Naruto seems to be fulfilling it's task of having a really good story. (apart from the gayness that naruto wants to do to sasuke)
> ...


Wow to you too... I did say what I was reading, or have recently read, so I was on topic. And I thought I made it pretty clear that I was expressing my own opinion when I stated it was a rant, therefore not strictly judging. It might've rubbed-of as somewhat harsh, so I do apologize, I just wanted to add what I thought about this recommendation (and in the process, adding my own recommendations). If it's manners you want, don't you think it's a little ironic that you are telling me to "shut the hell up"? Sigh... if other tempers agree that I should shut up, I will do so. I really don't think I'm doing anything wrong though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Currently reading: Java documents. Fun stuff


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

Currently reading_ Alexi's Secret Mission._





 I'm liking it so far.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2010)

Last book I finished was The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown, am currently reading The Snowman by Jo Nesbo.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 20, 2010)

I have finished reading the book "Unwind" and currently reading "The Tomorrow Code" and "The Outsiders".


----------



## admotonic (Nov 21, 2010)

just finished the first sword of truth book and will be starting the next book very soon hopefully


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 21, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See? This is the reason why we shouldn't allow airhead fanboy punks the power to use the interwebs. Sure, bash everything and say it's just "your opinion". [sarcasm]Yeah, because your opinion is valuable.[/sarcasm] 

BTW, in case you didn't notice, all the other tempers are content to just post what they read, not their opinions, because that's what the thread is about. If you want to rage bout the other manga, use the blogs.

PS
All I've been reading lately is the Rune Factory 3 script. That game is eating up my time, hahahahaha.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Angels &  Demons
It's just amazing what Dan Brown has done by just rewriting history with a twist.


----------



## Inori (Nov 21, 2010)

I`m currently reading Volume 2 of Tolstoy`s War and Peace.



Edit; Rather, I`m reading a translated version of Volume 2 of Tolstoy`s War and Peace.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 21, 2010)

Have read lately: 

Various manga ;p
Lee Child - Gone Tomorrow (brilliant book)
The Godfather 
Harry Potter 7 - Audiobook (for in the train ;o)

Reading at this moment:
The Dark Tower series by Stephen King (couldnt have guessed that aye!)

Going to read pretty soon:
3rd book in the Star Wars: Darth Bane series when I can FINALLY get it somewhere online


----------



## BionicC (Nov 21, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Y05h1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also: you guys are arguing about COMICS. Just putting that out there.



Spoiler



I don't see why this thread _can't_ include discussion though.



So the last book I read was David Nicholls' "One Day", and I liked it a lot. It starts with Emma and Dexter talking in bed on 15th July, the night of their graduation from university, then revisits them on 15th July over subsequent years, looking at their lives and their relationship with each other. It's often laugh-out-loud funny and, y'know, kinda moving in its own right. If books about the L-word (NOT "lesbian", and not "lesbians" either) usually send you running for the comforting embrace of a 900-page sci-fi epic then you _might_ not enjoy this, but don't write it off as chick-lit because it totally isn't.

Current book: "Freedom" by Jonathan Franzen. I really enjoyed his book "The Corrections", and so far this seems similarly good.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 21, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Also: you guys are arguing about COMICS. Just putting that out there.




Huh? Comics - or in this case, manga - are contemporary forms of art that is accessible to the everyday man. It deserves a place in these literary discussions as much as shakespeare's work (ok, uh, maybe not that high). LOL!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## mobung (Nov 22, 2010)

Wizard: The Life and Times of Nikola Tesla: Biography of a Genius.

I normally don't read biographies, but this one is pretty good.  It also helps that Tesla is a badass and I am a geek.


----------



## monkat (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Quixote.

He's a huge dork. It's a pretty funny read.


----------



## Aogu (Nov 22, 2010)

Age of Revolutions, Hobsbawn
Pity of War, Niall Ferguson 
On Immigration and Refuges, Dummet

All great non-fiction reads. Read them!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just read The Book of Skulls yesterday. In short, the novel was unnerving, and that's saying something considering I don't get unnerved by most horror novels.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wrapped up Richard Wright's Native Son.


----------



## Toki~ (Nov 23, 2010)

Currently re-reading Terry Pratchetts interesting times and reading Sturt Macbrides Dark Blood.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 23, 2010)

The 3rd and final book in Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn trilogy, really worth a read if you are into a more intellectual fantasy book that builds up over time and doesn't try to be flashy, but ends each book with a big climax


----------



## Weaselpipe (Nov 26, 2010)

Re-reading Neil Gaimans 'Anansi Boys', and Robert Rankins 'The Fandom of The Operator'. Just started Jasper FForde's 'The Fourth Bear'.

There you go, geek-o-rama


----------



## admotonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got the second Sword of truth book  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Will be reading that very shortly


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 28, 2010)

Currently re-reading through Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth, so I can actually get around to reading the sequel World Without End.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just finished with 'In Cold Blood' by Truman Capote. Before that I read 'Haunted' by James Herbert and before that, 'Assassin' by Shaun Hutson.
So far I've most enjoyed 'Haunted'... but it can't really be compared to 'In Cold Blood', two completely different books.
All three are good reads though I'd recommend 'Assassin' least of all.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just read my way through Grisham's "the Rainmaker" and the first two books in the "Hunger Games" trilogy, and will devour the 3rd book really soon (like tonight if possible, LOL). Some epic stuff right there. I hear they're gonna make a movie adaptation, too.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 3, 2011)

Just started Jasper Ffordes's "The Fourth Bear". So far this year I've read John Christopher's "Tripods" trilogy, all six "Hitch Hiker" books (Douglas Adams and Eoin Colfer) and Jasper Fforde's "The Big Over Easy". Stolen eBooks for the win.

I've also re-read a couple of old Terry Prachett books (Reaper Man, Witches Abroad and currently Small Gods) in the bath as I can't take my DS in there. Well I could but the steam would fuck it up.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm reading the book the dead and the gone right now. I'm sort of switching between that and another book.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

Starting Frankenstein. I hope it turns out to be decent.


----------



## nasune (Feb 3, 2011)

Last week there was this market of sorts where you could buy all books with huge discounts (up to 90%) so I went twice and have a nice little pile of books to start with (including 22 volumes of Tsubasa Chronicle and all three volumes of Gankutsuou), so currently I am reading the Historian (Kostova), the Casebook of Victor Frankenstein (Ackroyd), Vellum (Duncan), and Apostle (Gibbins). And I will soon begin in Scarlet (Lawhead), Travels in the Scriptorium (Auster), Beowulf, Dawnkeepers (Andersen), the MAgdalena Cipher (Hougan), the Way of Shadows (Weeks), and Dragonheart (Pogue). Between that there are a lot of stories on my E-Reader (which my dad actually found, so I have one for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to read (mainly Patterson, Auster, King, Berserk, and some others).


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 3, 2011)

Right now I'm reading Charlie Brooker's 'Dawn of the Dumb', a collection of his articles which generally insult everything he's ever encountered in the funniest way possible, and I'm proof-reading the absolute FINAL version of my FF7 fanfic magnum opus, Requiem. I've finally finished the damn thing after six years on and off, rewrites, total restarts, lost chapters, and one fairly serious fuck up in which one charachter managed to die three times in one chapter. Never drink and write.


----------



## nasune (Feb 3, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Right now I'm reading Charlie Brooker's 'Dawn of the Dumb', a collection of his articles which generally insult everything he's ever encountered in the funniest way possible, and I'm proof-reading the absolute FINAL version of my FF7 fanfic magnum opus, Requiem. I've finally finished the damn thing after six years on and off, rewrites, total restarts, lost chapters, and one fairly serious fuck up in which one charachter managed to die three times in one chapter. Never drink and write.


Are you going to post it somewhere (ff.net perhaps)?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 3, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first six chapters are already up on fanfiction.net, same user ID as here. You'll also find my alternate reality fanfic going on there, chapters 1-4 should be up under the name FF7 Sliding Doors, in which one minor change in the original plot leads everything off in a wildly different direction.

I also have to make one printed copy of Requiem for my friend Sian as I promised. She was my proof reader in the early days and as a thank you, she's actually in the story. She's Raven the lab tech, or at least sort of. You'll see what I mean when the final chapters are uploaded.


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm reading How To Rap, the art and science of the Hip-Hop MC by Paul Edwards, it's an amazing book, Edwards managed to get alot of famous rappers to tell him about hip-hop, rappers such as Nas, 50 Cent, and alot of others, if you're someone who loves to rap, or loves hip-hop music, you should definitly read this book.


----------



## nasune (Feb 3, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, well I'll look forward to reading it as soon as I feel a little better (Right now I'm having a wee bit of trouble keeping my eyes open, or walking with a decent speed, or moving for extended periods of time for that matter). Still, I'll read it soon.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 3, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Starting Frankenstein. I hope it turns out to be decent.


How dare you doubt Mary Shelley! 

On topic: Beowulf


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 3, 2011)

this maybe a kid book but it was a good read from the mixed up files or smething book.(really freakin bored at skool, was a funny book sorta) and i read starcraft ghost Nova finally after like a year (bought it in decem 2009 nd finished in late 2010. 

that book man oh man was I disappointed just the setting and overall story (too short and weakish imo about NOVA nd to starcraft). so yea i read 3 books in total for 1 year lol...I did read this other book but I forgot the title nd culdn't finish it as my mind culdn't comprehend the fuckin big words, but I did understand some parts of it overall, (its about religion)


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's alright so far but I haven't really progressed that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Feb 5, 2011)

Dmitry Glukhovsky's "Metro 2034", although the first part was better in my opinion. I'm really into post-apocalypse.

Also reading about automated configurations for the exam right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toki~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Either Tommyknockers or The Shinning by Stephen King.


----------



## ukresistance (Feb 9, 2011)

Harry potter's books : ) Im just on the first


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 10, 2011)

gbatemp topics


----------



## Shaku-kyo (Feb 10, 2011)

I finished reading "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest", and I'm planning on re-read "The Eyes of the Dragon", my favourite Stephen King's novel


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally got back to reading Frankenstein after avoiding it after I started it the other day.
Today I read up to Volume Two. I think it's very well-written and the story is interesting... but it really is one of the most saddening books I've yet read.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

I've now been reading the harry potter series. I just got done with Chamber of Secrets and now on the 3rd one.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Currently: Eppur si muove
This novel is by a Hungarian writer/novelist called Jókai Mór! The original title is"És mégis mozog a Föld" which is translated to "And yet it moves".

It's a very good book but it's extremely boring at the start (the first 100-150 pages; To be honest all of his novels are boring at the start, but after 100 or so pages starts to be interesting! )
and yes, like all the novels he wrote, this is a long one too!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 25, 2011)

Finished Frankenstein a while ago. It was pretty disappointing imo.
For years I've heard nothing but praise for the book. I suppose it is pretty impressive for an 1818 text, but I found it rather dull. The concept is great, I like the idea behind the book... but the constant whining about how pants life is from nearly every character made me yawn and even laugh throughout.
I'd give it a 2/5.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Feb 25, 2011)

My Medical Pharmacology book. =P

for leisure, re-reading Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 25, 2011)

Magic The Gathering Artifact Cycle IV - Bloodlines.
I love this cycle.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finished reading "Got Fight?" by Forrest Griffin

Now catching up on a few Walter Mosley novels...


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now I'm reading the ebook files for the Harry Potter series on my Galazy S. The trouble is they don't all work in my Aldiko program, and the ones that are left use a different ebook reader. They all show up on the bookshelf in said program as 'Harry Potter and the..' and nothing more, so it's kind of a lottery as to which one I end up reading


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 26, 2011)

Recently read Ann of Ava and currently reading D.L. Moody.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thinking of starting 'Salems Lot by Stephen King. Dunno whether to or not, though.
It interferes with PSP time and PSP time interferes with reading time.
All very confusing for me. Might just give up the PSP.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 26, 2011)

I read "Phantoms" by Dean Kootnz a couple weeks back. Fantastic book, I recommend it to anyone who likes horror stories.

Also, I read "Breathless" by Dean Koontz last week. Pretty good, but not as good as "Phantoms". I am currently reading "Eragon" by Christopher Paolini. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm reading some Harry Potter books.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone read "I Am Number Four?" I'm kinda curious about it... or just maybe The Power of Six. :\


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

I've just finished reading Harry Potter, the Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't been reading anything since my last post here, so I decided reading some Science books, even if I already read it.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

Ive been doing allot of childrens story writing lately so ive been reading children's books the last one ive read i think was diary of a wimpy kid...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Ive been doing allot of childrens story writing lately so ive been reading children's books the last one ive read i think was diary of a wimpy kid...


Diary of a Wimpy Kid... I watched that but I haven't read any of it's books.


----------



## Fudge (Mar 6, 2011)

I've read the first Diary of a Wimpy Kid. I gotta read the other ones. Game Over is an excellent book. I recommended it to anyone who is interested in the gaming industry during the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I've read the first Diary of a Wimpy Kid. I gotta read the other ones. Game Over is an excellent book. I recommended it to anyone who is interested in the gaming industry during the 80s and early 90s.


How many books does Diary of a Wimpy Kid have?


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he said 1


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was more than one. How silly of me.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, there 5 books in the"Diary of a wimpy kid" series according to wiki.


On topic:
Just finished After Sunset, Stephen King's short-story collection. "Mute" was epic, as well as "A very tight place". Re-reading Cujo (nice doggy) cuz I'm bored.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Understanding The Stars - Ö . K . Mehmet  

and

Percy Jackson and the olympians : lightning thief -


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 7, 2011)

Currently reading Abraham Lincoln by David Collins for school.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 8, 2011)

Just finished Shadow's Son which was awesome. What I am reading now is Robert Ludlum's "The Paris Option." I feel bad that the Covert-One series is likely never to reach the acclaim of the Bourne Series.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

Finished reading How To Train Your Dragon by Cressida Cowell and currently focusing on I am Number Four by Pittacus Lore. Damn. I didn't expect IAN4 to be this good and exciting(book-wise)


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm finally reading Diary of the Wimpy Kid - Dog Days. I love the illustrations in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finished reading Diary of a Wimpy Kid - Dog Days. Now I'm reading How to Train your Dragon with the red cover on it.

And sorry for the bump.


----------



## Buleste (Apr 5, 2011)

Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep by Phillip K Dick at the moment with Make Room! Make Room! by Harry Harrison to follow (Love Iku Reader).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 5, 2011)

Just read "The Accidental Billionaires: The Founding of Facebook, A Tale of Sex, Money, Genius, and Betrayal" by Ben Mezrich and I must say, the storytelling style was quite effective.

About to read "Desperation" by Stephen King. One of the few King novels I haven't read yet.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have ordered "maximum ride - the angel experiment" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Should be a good one!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm between books at the moment. Can't decide whether to read Gormenghast by Mervyn Peake or start Jasper Fforde's 'Thursday Next' series.

Ikureader FTW.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL. I'm reading Nicholas Sparks' "The Notebook."


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm reading a book I finally found not boring, John Ciardi's "The Inferno."


----------



## zegaz312 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm nearly done with Jumper by Steven Gould and working on The Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind


----------



## shyam513 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just finished Orwell's 1984 - Am about to begin Animal farm


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 10, 2011)

_Self-Discipline in 10 days: How To Go From Thinking To Doing._
I hate the way the capitalisation is all wrong but that's just perfectionism, which is a fear of mediocrity apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's actually a pretty good book though.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 11, 2011)

just read _Of Mice And Men_ as part of my schools english GCSE books we have to study

it's a really amazing piece of writing, the way the characters are presented the ending and just the way the book is written.
although the book doesn't have chapters it just somehow manages to link in together


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> just read _Of Mice And Men_ as part of my schools english GCSE books we have to study



honestly, that book is one of the most influential books in my life. it is the only book i have ever cried about, that ending is so depressing :/

anyways, i read Anthem by Ayn Rand the other day. was pretty good. unfortunately... 'We The Living' did not capture my interest and returned it to the library only half read.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> just read _Of Mice And Men_ as part of my schools english GCSE books we have to study


Pretty great book, I read that for the same reason. The description in that novel is amazing.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 11, 2011)

Just finished all 12 books of Death Note, the first manga I have ever read. Apart from that, I have been reading some Robert Ludlum novels and Steven King. Under the Dome is so good. I really recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 11, 2011)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Just finished all 12 books of Death Note, the first manga I have ever read. Apart from that, I have been reading some Robert Ludlum novels and Steven King. Under the Dome is so good. I really recommend it to anyone.


I just ordered the first volume and that'll be my first, too. Was it any good?


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 11, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed it. It was a different experience reading the story rather than watching the manga but this is the style of novels that I really enjoy. The story is intelligent and explores the concept of good and evil. It was really amazing and I highly recommend it. Be aware that you will want all 12 of the volumes, because it gets a lot better when the characters and developed more.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 11, 2011)

Reading _Marley and Me_. Nicely written non-fictional story.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm finish reading _How to Train Your Dragon_. Now I'm reading _Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Do-it-Yourself_.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> I'm finish reading _How to Train Your Dragon_. Now I'm reading _Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Do-it-Yourself_.


Cool! Did you watch the movie of it? There were a lot of differences from the book.

----
Finished the Notebook, and still waiting for the Hunger Games. Ugggh.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to Train Your Dragon or Diary of a Wimpy Kid?


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 11, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> How to Train Your Dragon or Diary of a Wimpy Kid?



_Diary Of a Wimpy Kid_ i s a really entertaining book, i think you should ready get one if you chose between the two..

(notices people writing book names in italics after i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Joktan (Apr 11, 2011)

the dead tossed waves....its about zombies


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already got two books of Diary of Wimpy Kid, the "Dog Days" and "Do-It-Youself". But I like "Dog Days" better because it entertains me better than "Do-It-Yourself".


----------



## Toki~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Mines currently Girls he adored by Jonathan Nasaw. Pretty much a serial killer, crime fiction but the killer has DID (Disassociate Identity Disorder).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The book was boring and only mildly entertaining. I consider it somewhat an introductory book to get into literature, kind of like Geronimo Stilton. That's my perception of it at least.

Done with _Marley and Me_. About to read_ Jane Eyre_. I've only now got around to reading it. (how could I only be reading it now?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 12, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to Train Your Dragon. Haha I forgot to indicate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I thought DoAWK isn't in theaters yet?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's already a movie. And a sequel. And both suck.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I watched it and I love it, it's one of my favorite movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Diary of a Wimpy Kid is already in theaters last year.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2013)

Reading Game of Thrones A Clash of Kings atm, second book in this absolutely epic series.
The last book I finished was 50 Shades of Grey.... Yeah I'm not reading the second book in that series, not enough story, way too much sex.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 14, 2013)

The Bible, read it,at first like prob alot of you I tought it would be boring, but it is action packed and very different then most ppl think.


----------

